# TivoHD and S1 Grandfathered Lifetime Transfers



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

*UPDATE* - 7/26/07

I received my TivoHD, and called Tivo about transferring my lifetime service from my eligible S1. They said "No problem", and within five minutes they had transferred the account. I don't know if buying it from Best Buy and not Tivo direct made a difference, but they are definetly honoring the KDB 09-07-04 code now.

---------------------

There's some confusion about the ability to transfer S1 lifetime subscriptions to the new TivoHD. According to official Tivo statements in the past, any lifetime subs from Dec. 99 or earlier can be one time transferred to all future Tivo hardware.



> Grandfather transfer: The one-time "Grandfather transfer" (for people who purchased Product Lifetime on or before January 21, 2000, and who have not already used their one-time transfer) is still allowed and will also be honored for future hardware releases from TiVo, such as the Series3. If you have any trouble when you call, please mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...ad.php?t=290723


However, users attempting to do this with the new TivoHD are being told it's not possible.



> I tried again today, and the rep explained that they got a communication yesterday morning, about grandfather transfers of lifetime, code 09-07-04, specifically telling them that it is not available for the new TiVoHD. Each rep I spoke with knew exactly what I was talking about, knew the code number before I had to give it to them, and said that it is NOT available for this model. If anyone has a different experience, please post.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5355772&&#post5355772


Can we get a definitive answer from a Tivo Rep? I can't believe this would be the case considering the whole thing started from a class action lawsuit.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm surprised. I would suggest that you send an email to TiVoPony: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/private.php?do=newpm&u=22926

He works for TiVo and he's the one who wrote what is quoted above, which in no uncertain terms mentions "future releases" and doesn't make any explicit exceptions (and as far as I know, the TiVo HD has the words "Series 3" on the front of it, which would specifically INCLUDE it). If that is no longer the case, he needs to update that message as to avoid confusion.

Edited to fix link.


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

The email link for Tivopony isn't working.

Try this link.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

So did anyone find out more about this?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

MickeS said:


> So did anyone find out more about this?


You Grandfathers are in luck. Tivo changed their policy back to allowing it. New info just this morning. call them back.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

gbronzer said:


> *UPDATE* - 7/26/07
> 
> I received my TivoHD, and called Tivo about transferring my lifetime service from my eligible S1. They said "No problem", and within five minutes they had transferred the account. I don't know if buying it from Best Buy and not Tivo direct made a difference, but they are definetly honoring the KDB 09-07-04 code now.


Thanks for the update. I have updated the information regarding this on [post=5351201]the TiVo HD FAQ.[/post]


----------



## woodway (Nov 5, 2006)

I purchased a lifetime service on a series 1 directivo (cannot remember the exact date, but it was right when the directivos were first offered). Any idea if these can be transferred? I'm thinking about moving off DirecTV to cable.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

woodway said:


> I purchased a lifetime service on a series 1 directivo (cannot remember the exact date, but it was right when the directivos were first offered). Any idea if these can be transferred? I'm thinking about moving off DirecTV to cable.


You need to wait for a special offer.


----------



## robmfielding (Feb 21, 2007)

woodway said:


> I purchased a lifetime service on a series 1 directivo (cannot remember the exact date, but it was right when the directivos were first offered). Any idea if these can be transferred? I'm thinking about moving off DirecTV to cable.


If you activated your Tivo before January 21, 2000 and did not use your one time lifetime transfer you can use it on the Tivo HD for free. I just did it yesterday no problem and my Tivo HD is now showing lifetime. Other lifetime offers have not been announced.


----------



## woodway (Nov 5, 2006)

robmfielding said:


> If you activated your Tivo before January 21, 2000 and did not use your one time lifetime transfer you can use it on the Tivo HD for free. I just did it yesterday no problem and my Tivo HD is now showing lifetime. Other lifetime offers have not been announced.


Thanks - now I gotta figure out when I activated my Directivo!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

woodway said:


> Thanks - now I gotta figure out when I activated my Directivo!


You should call Tivo to confirm... I don't believe DirectTivos w/lifetime are eligible for lifetime transfers unless they changed the rules.


----------



## robmfielding (Feb 21, 2007)

Hank said:


> You should call Tivo to confirm... I don't believe DirectTivos w/lifetime are eligible for lifetime transfers unless they changed the rules.


Yeah, he is correct, I misread that you have a DirecTivo. I do not believe they are eligible. My Tivo is the original standalone Series 1. DirectTivo's lifetime subscriptions are tied to the DirecTV account and not the Tivo itself. But you can call to make sure.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

jrm01 said:


> You Grandfathers are in luck. Tivo changed their policy back to allowing it. New info just this morning.


Wow, that's just wonderful. I just bought an S3 but will either buy another one, or one of the new Tivo HDs to replace my aged S1 Standard Def machine.

Thank you, Tivo... :up:


----------



## craigslist (Sep 14, 2006)

dvr4me said:


> Thanks for the update. I have updated the information regarding this on [post=5351201]the TiVo HD FAQ.[/post]


I had a grandfathered tivo, activation date december,27, 1999.So i bought my new hd tivo today, called up tivo and the transfered the lifetime no problem,it took like 3 minutes


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

So I apologize if this is off-topic, but does anyone know if TiVo plans on widening the date range for the grandfather in years to come? My activation date was 12/29/01 for my Lifetime...definitely way off from this offer, but at what point *should* I be eligible to receive a hardware upgrade for my old Sony S1 box? 

Seems to me like if that Lifetime transfer was instituted to allow older TiVo users to upgrade their hardware, then it should be a rolling date based on your activation date (5 years? Less? More?). My TiVo is dead now, upgraded to the HD but, due to many many problems, have not been able to get it running yet. Might take it back.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

In the early days, there was much confusion over what "lifetime" meant. So Tivo clarified their marketing materials and contracts to make it clear that "lifetime" meant lifetime of the box, and not the owner. So all people who activated lifetime before that date have a one-time lifetime transfer available to them in case they mis-understood what exactly "lifetime" meant.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Hank said:


> You should call Tivo to confirm... I don't believe DirectTivos w/lifetime are eligible for lifetime transfers unless they changed the rules.


I transfered 2 Directivos w/lifetime to 2 S3s during the transfer period w/o any problem.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I think the no-directivo comment was specifically about the grandfather clause not the s3 offer to transfer for $200. Did you grandfather transfer your DirecTivos for free?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

ah30k said:


> I think the no-directivo comment was specifically about the grandfather clause not the s3 offer to transfer for $200. Did you grandfather transfer your DirecTivos for free?


No. I had to pay the $200. I guess I didn't read the post about being granfathered carefully. Unfortunately, it isn't the first time I didn't read a post carefully--DOH!


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

A J Ricaud said:


> I transfered 2 Directivos w/lifetime to 2 S3s during the transfer period w/o any problem.


I'm looking to switch to TiVo HD on FiOS from my lifetimed DirectTiVo. I have not purchased a TiVO HD unit yet, so I want to make sure I take all the right steps to save money.

Is it too late to take advantage of the offer you used?


----------



## silypuddy (Jun 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the order of transfer if one buys a grandfather tivo off e-bay?

Should they transfer the lifetime s1 to themself and then to the new HD/S3

of

Should they transfer the lifetime s1 to the new HD/S3 and then to themself?

I don't want to lose the transfer option just because the s1 is transferred to me and then to the HD/S3.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

silypuddy said:


> Does anyone know the order of transfer if one buys a grandfather tivo off e-bay?


I would just say be very carefuly buying a "grandfathered" S1 Tivo on ebay. It has to be both grandfathered and have valid, active lifetime service. Those are getting pretty rare these days.

I once bought a "lifetime" S1 tivo on ebay only to find out (a) it was DOA and (b) not lifetime. Luckily, the seller took it back for a full refund.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

silypuddy said:


> Does anyone know the order of transfer if one buys a grandfather tivo off e-bay?
> 
> Should they transfer the lifetime s1 to themself and then to the new HD/S3
> 
> ...


I just recently purchased a Grandfathered S1 on ebay last week, immidiately transferred it to my acct so the seller couldnt swap it to someone elses acct while you wait for it to arrive. Then picked up my TivoHD last nite and swapped the Lifetime Sub, I was a bit wary of the transferring od the unit to another acct wiping out the clause but it was A ok. Good luck. Just be sure to get that dvr service number immediately. You will need their name and address to transfer the unit, its pretty easy.


----------



## nomayo (Apr 18, 2002)

It took me nearly an hour on hold, but I can confirm that they are allowing the one-time transfer to the TivoHD. They may initially balk at the idea and tell you they're not able. Just ask for a supervisor and they'll get you set up.


----------



## silypuddy (Jun 4, 2007)

I just did a transfer today. 

Took 10 minutes and I didn't even have to talk to a supervisor. 

Either she knew all about the grandfather clause, or just did a transfer because I was lucky.

She just asked for the old tivo number, owner's name and new tivo number.

I guess I should have tried to transfer my S2 lifetime...


----------



## dancrevier (Aug 11, 2007)

I called to transfer today and the woman I talked to said I could only transfer to the series 3, not the TivoHD. I called back and talked to someone else who did the transfer with no complaint.


----------



## Glich (Feb 19, 2002)

I transfered mine 2 weeks ago. First the lady said they were not offering lifetime trasfers but then i said "If there from 1999 you are" she went dead air for 3-4 sec then said o o ya sorry whats the serial number? Now only if i get 7 years out of this tivo.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

What happens to your old series 1 when you do a transfer?

What's the best method to get a transfer? Talk to sales? Service?


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

I bought lifetime for my old 13...30-hour S1, but on tivo.com, it says it had "Monthly Service." Anyone else experience this?

-T


----------



## robmfielding (Feb 21, 2007)

missdona said:


> What happens to your old series 1 when you do a transfer?
> 
> What's the best method to get a transfer? Talk to sales? Service?


Your old Tivo Series 1 loses its subscription immediately. It will not function as a Tivo until you resubscribe it on a new plan.

I talked to sales and had no problem with the transfer.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

> Your old Tivo Series 1 loses its subscription immediately.


Wont' it will function until the guide data runs out if you don't allow it to call in after the transfer?

Thanks,


----------



## robmfielding (Feb 21, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Wont' it will function until the guide data runs out if you don't allow it to call in after the transfer?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, that is true, I meant immediately meaning as soon as it completes its next call in. So let's say no more than 10 days or so.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

randymac88 said:


> So I apologize if this is off-topic, but does anyone know if TiVo plans on widening the date range for the grandfather in years to come? My activation date was 12/29/01 for my Lifetime...definitely way off from this offer, but at what point *should* I be eligible to receive a hardware upgrade for my old Sony S1 box?
> 
> Seems to me like if that Lifetime transfer was instituted to allow older TiVo users to upgrade their hardware, then it should be a rolling date based on your activation date (5 years? Less? More?). My TiVo is dead now, upgraded to the HD but, due to many many problems, have not been able to get it running yet. Might take it back.


The point you were eligible was during the initial S3 rollout (at full $800 cost, plus the $200 lifetime txfer cost.) I did my Sony S1 box at that time. I'm 2000 so wasn't in the 1999 grandfather either (D'oh!) So far don't think they'll make another "transfer existing lifetime" offer unfortunately, but who knows.

Lifetime is the box, not user. If your box dies, replace the harddrive  if it's not the harddrive, well... for the txfers you normally have to have an active account, so the box has to be alive enough to call in periodically...


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

I have three TiVos all with lifetime subscription but I dont recall when I activated them. The first one may qualify. What is the easiest way to find out?

I want to try the over the air HD so if I cant transfer Im building a media PC to do it. I think three lifetime subscriptions from one customer are more than enough. Ive never even called them for support. 

Thanks.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Tanquen said:


> I have three TiVos all with lifetime subscription but I dont recall when I activated them. The first one may qualify. What is the easiest way to find out?


Go to "Manage Your Account" and hit the "Name your DVRs" or something like that and it will show you the activation date.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Go to "Manage Your Account" and hit the "Name your DVRs" or something like that and it will show you the activation date.


I had done that before but there is no link on any of the names or anything that I can see. Just a list of the three but no activation information.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tanquen said:


> I had done that before but there is no link on any of the names or anything that I can see. Just a list of the three but no activation information.


You didn't go to the right page. It's not on the overview page, but on the name your Tivo page. Each Tivo will show a service type and activation date.


----------



## blhirsch (Mar 1, 2003)

Works!


----------

